# Fountain pen ink?



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 5, 2009)

I am considering carrying fountain pen ink to sell with my pens.  Which brand and what supplier do you all recommend?  I am all ready going to upgrade all my nibs with some from Lou.  I know Private Reserve is good ink but not sure who has the cheapest wholesale price.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow, no one buys wholesale ink or is the supplier a secret, lol.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 5, 2009)

I carry several kinds of ink with me to shows. 
The sales pitch-----I don't send customers to someone else----I let them buy all their FP supplies from me.
I didn't really go shopping for ink---I just contacted Anthony and bought some from him.---  http://www.thegoldennib.com/----I carry ink from 4 companies and have several colors---made it easy for me just to pick them up at the same place and saved me a bunch on shipping.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 6, 2009)

Rob, I do the same as Gary, I have no Idea what volume you'd have to by at to go direct to Private Reserve, Visconti or Noodlers, but I'd imagine you would have to invest several thousand with each company.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 6, 2009)

In dealings with Pendemonium I do get the opinion that the lots needed to buy would be very large per ink color.  Then there is so many colors to choose from it's hard.  There is an e-bay seller (Green mountain something... Google Noodlers) He "may" be able to sell you a larger lot with a good deal.  But short of a huge order, you will not get much in the lines of a price break.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 7, 2009)

This is too bad... I love PR inks and wish we could work out / find a way for a group this size to put something together.

I too would love to start offering some upgraded stuff, but don't know of a way to find these at a price that makes sense to have all kinds of colors available.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 7, 2009)

I get my ink by the case---it's saves me money.
I think it's 24 per case?????
Now for the funny-------I give away as much ink as I sell.


----------



## avbill (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I have the colored ink next to the color of the pen.  I made a forest green fountain pen and  I showed Private reserve Sherwood green ink beside it.  And yes they bought it. I personally have a Plum color Churchill from Princess and I'm using  Private reserve Plum ink. .  People are asking how and where I got I got a colored ink.    So my suggestion  is to match your fountain pens with the ink colors.


----------



## coach (Feb 12, 2009)

I enjoy using Private Reserve and Noodlers.


----------

